#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Big Data >  >  Big Data Analysis helpful in business revenue

## Lorraine

Hi all,
Big data analysis has become very important for the businesses. It helps businesses to differentiate themselves from others and increase the revenue. 

Through predictive analytics, big data analytics provides businesses with customized recommendations and suggestions. 
Also, big data analytics enables businesses to launch new products depending on customer needs and preferences. These factors make businesses earn more revenue, and thus companies are using big data analytics. Companies may encounter a significant increase of 5-20% in revenue by implementing big data analytics.

Can you give some real-world business examples for this?

Thank you!

----------


## Moana

> Hi all,
> Big data analysis has become very important for the businesses. It helps businesses to differentiate themselves from others and increase the revenue. 
> 
> Through predictive analytics, big data analytics provides businesses with customized recommendations and suggestions. 
> Also, big data analytics enables businesses to launch new products depending on customer needs and preferences. These factors make businesses earn more revenue, and thus companies are using big data analytics. Companies may encounter a significant increase of 5-20% in revenue by implementing big data analytics.
> 
> Can you give some real-world business examples for this?
> 
> Thank you!



The big data analysis will help the business to take decisions . But its depends on what are the information you are collecting and how you are analysing them. There are analysis to find the insights of your business of data, which helps executive team to take decisions.

----------

